

Cell Phones and Brain Cancer: The Real Story  - aresant
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/devra-davis-phd/cell-phones-and-brain-can_b_585992.html

======
noonespecial
So here's what I really want to know. What is my absolute risk of malignant
brain tumors, and what does that risk become with heavy cell phone use?
"Double the risk" means absolutely nothing to me. Twice almost friggin' none
is still almost friggin' none.

I accept the fact that regular use of automotive technologies drastically
increases my risk of death from blunt force trauma. I use it anyway because
the convenience afforded by the technology outweighs the substantial risk.

Every action has potential health risks. If you're going to sensationalize a
story about how X is bad, I'd really like to know how bad.

I don't care of she has witch-like tendencies, I want to know if she weighs
less than a duck...

~~~
JoeAltmaier
However these risks might be entirely mitigated at little cost. Shield the
phone; reduce emitted harmonics. With the increasing density of towers, power
levels go down so maybe the problem is diminishing anyway.

